# Home theater for bedroom



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

Im looking for a ht to put in my bedroom, nothing fancy. around $500-$650

I was looking at the Yamaha YHT-897

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007PU2Y2K/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_6?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I found it on craigstlist for 650

thanks


----------



## 4x12 (Jul 23, 2012)

ThePro said:


> Im looking for a ht to put in my bedroom, nothing fancy. around $500-$650
> 
> I was looking at the Yamaha YHT-897
> 
> ...


Hey Pro, when we purchased our home last summer we picked up a small HT for the quest room downstairs. Got the Energy Take 5.1 speakers for approx $375 (special) and added a refurished Denon for $280. For a bedroom, more than enough! In fact, my in laws have the same speakers with yamaha avr as the main HT and its perfect.

You can look into something like this Denon 5.1 avr
http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-161...id=1343458505&sr=1-7&keywords=refurbished+avr and go for the Energy speakers http://www.amazon.com/Energy-Classi...58641&sr=1-1&keywords=energy+take+classic+5.1 or these Martin Logan's http://www.amazon.com/Martin-Logan-...8641&sr=1-14&keywords=energy+take+classic+5.1


----------

